# Do Ya Think I Should Clean Up Some??



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

If I did, I wouldn't be able to find things!!


----------



## sd624 (Feb 14, 2009)

Nope! Mine makes yours look clean!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Controlled chaos! Works for me. You know where everything is right?


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Where is your track???


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

old blue said:


> Where is your track???


Drag strip is behind me, and my 4 lane L&J is to my left.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I think it´s fine, but my TM says you should be grounded.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

What's that one on the left?... sorta near the red one.  nd


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

see, now i feel better. mine looks just like that. all these guys who post surgically clean and organized workbenches make me feel like i'm really slacking...

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Have you seen that new TV show on A&E called "Hoarders?"

You aren't there - yet.

When the bottom layers start composting, time to take action.

At the very least you need a PMS - pile management system.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Did you see the Hoarders where the family was living in a tent because they had a bedbug infestation and their house was so full of crap they could not fumigate?

btw - tjetsgrig you look to be slightly more organized than I am!


----------



## Grampa Ho (Feb 25, 2009)

Well, it seems to me you are slacking abit. I mean the light does look a little dusty to me but it could be the picture quality. Keep up the great standards and the rest of us won't feel so bad.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

tjetsgrig,
I'll help you out by taking those Model Motoring cars off your hands. :devil:


Actually, looks just right to me! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Krab (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey...we could have a contest....Who has the messiest workbench....
I'll post pics of mine...as soon as I figure out how....

Until then......Happy Holidays to everyone on the board...

KJR

Time flies like and arrow, but fruit flies like a banana.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

naa still better then my new race room, I haven't even gotten my track in yet.. so your fine...


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Well, the TM says I need to clean it up.......I say "yeah...ok." She just shakes her head. Don't touch anything, because I'll know!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

You got an empty spot there in the middle to work on stuff -- looks fine to me.


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

"A messy desk is a sign of genius"

That's my excuse and I'm sticking with it...

:thumbsup:


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

82whiskey said:


> "A messy desk is a sign of genius"
> 
> That's my excuse and I'm sticking with it...
> 
> :thumbsup:


Don't know about genius, a little mental maybe!! :freak:

I am kinda fond of my vintage Spiro Agnew, Richard Nixon poster!!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

tjetsgrig said:


> I am kinda fond of my vintage Spiro Agnew, Richard Nixon poster!!


Didn't even see that one :lol:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Love a good bench story...*

tjetsgrig,

That is the way we Holly Holly like it. Kewl pics of lots of slot stuff! 

Your fine...if you cleaned it up I bet everything would just end up moving right back to its originaly placement after several days anyways. 

(said in an Italian Mobster voice) "Ferget about it."

Bob...save time by not doing anything...zilla


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Looks like you have been cleaning since the last time I was there. Hey are those Model Motoring cars "trophies from the "Great Tradition'" days?


----------



## rideinstile (Dec 26, 2007)

82whiskey said:


> Didn't even see that one :lol:


It's quite possible that poster was there first, then just got built up around it!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

NOS stock parts hanging up, parts bin, project box on the shelves, Jebus shelf with cars (from Joez) and a work space. Looks organized to me. You can even find the remote. I think it would all look better if you fix the corner of that chair.
Jim


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

You guys are a riot!! And, that's one comfy chair!!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

tjetsgrig said:


> If I did, I wouldn't be able to find things!!


Still looks the same as it did when we used to race there. :thumbsup:


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

As a matter of fact I see plenty of room on the peg board for more stuff...


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

82whiskey said:


> As a matter of fact I see plenty of room on the peg board for more stuff...


Oh.......I'll fill it up!! I am running low on inventory!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I went and cleaned up my bench once. Because I did that, I couldn't find a thing. What appears to be chaos is really orderly. As long as you can find what you want when you want it, I wouldn't change a thing!!!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

if you clean up, you'll lose stuff.


----------



## Guidepin (Apr 25, 2009)

I love when you finally do a major clean up and find a car that you forgot you had. It's new all over again. I LIKE ,MAYBE could be a hoarder?  GK


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

If you can afford it, hoard it!!


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

You really should clean that up . It looks to be more work than one person can handle. Let me help clean it up. You know what they say about one mans junk ? LOL

Gonzo


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

tjetsgrig said:


> If I did, I wouldn't be able to find things!!


I have the same light you have. I love mine, I'd be blind without it. I thought I was the only member of the M.W.T.C. Messy Work Table Club.:tongue:

Randy.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

A/FX Nut said:


> I have the same light you have. I love mine, I'd be blind without it. I thought I was the only member of the M.W.T.C. Messy Work Table Club.:tongue:
> 
> Randy.



That lamp has been around a looooong time Randy! It was on my Pops workbench when I was a kid, that was 40 years ago. When my parents sold the house, I grabbed it and stashed it. I dug it out about 10yrs ago, I've never replaced the bulbs either! It may be time though, it's starting to get a little dim........


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I got mine from work 12 years ago, they wanted to throw it away when we were doing some cleaning. I save it from the landfill. Randy.


----------

